# Newbie from Cali!



## tk10 (Oct 29, 2009)

Posted a couple times, but new to the archery scene. live in southern california and just ordered my turbohawk. I cant wait to learn more! :shade:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* tk10. Have fun here.


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT and good choice of bow too!!


----------



## Archeryman39 (Jul 4, 2009)

where exactly in so cal are you from


----------



## tk10 (Oct 29, 2009)

huntington beach. no archery and hunting around this area, but its worth the road trips


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ArmyArcher63 (Mar 8, 2009)

:darkbeer:Welcome to AT.
I'm grew up near L.A., but moved to the high desert.
:welcomesign: :wav::wav::welcomesign:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk!!! :cheers:


----------



## hallboy (Apr 30, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

tk10 said:


> huntington beach. no archery and hunting around this area, but its worth the road trips


Hey, I'm in HB also. You say there is no archery in the area...have you heard of Orange County Archery in Fountain Valley? It's on Brookhurst just north of Garfield, right next to Turner's Outdoorsman...right next to HB.

Ralph


----------



## tk10 (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks for the welcome guys! ya thats where i bought my new turbohawk, bill is the man! great price and giving me tips on everything. the only place to shoot around here for free is mile square park


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

tk10 said:


> thanks for the welcome guys! ya thats where i bought my new turbohawk, bill is the man! great price and giving me tips on everything. the only place to shoot around here for free is mile square park


That's where we bought our bows also...maybe we're seen each other there. You do know that they will let you shoot for free a bunch of times after you buy the bow, don't you? I've seen, but never shot at Mile Square Park, I have shot at El Dorado Park in Long Beach...though it costs about the same as OCA, because you have to pay to get in the park.

Ralph


----------



## tk10 (Oct 29, 2009)

ya ive shot at el dorado a couple times too. 5 dollars for parking thats it. dang im going to ask bill if he will let me shoot around there for free a couple times haha


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

tk10 said:


> ya ive shot at el dorado a couple times too. 5 dollars for parking thats it. dang im going to ask bill if he will let me shoot around there for free a couple times haha


They told me, and I've heard them tell other that have bought bows their, that they can shoot for free for a few times...maybe Bill forgot to tell you that.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

